# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Winterwindsurfvideo  Kiel 9 Bft. Nord-Ost. 9/10.03.2013

## tp@spacetrace.org

Alles was ich a: brauch b: rauch - Dr. Zyklop vs. Oco Bnizen
Winterwindsurfen in Kiel (Brasilien und Botsand (Marina Wendtorf)) 
bei 9 Windstrken Nord-Ost. 9/10.03.2013

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUXOerNZMCc

----------


## Knalltte

Sehr genial, bin begeistert!!

----------


## Peter101

Gutes Ding!

----------


## toli269

wirklich super gemacht

----------


## MisterLogo

Hey,

klasse! Gefllt mit ebenfalls!  :Big Smile: 

Gre

----------


## Grobi

Sehr cool  :Smile:

----------

